# One more bleach shirt for those who are interested



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Found this lovely saying which was so right for my next door neighbor,who is not only a retired teacher,but a strong advocate for peace..decided to put it in an ,"apple" shape ,needless to say,she loves it!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

That's great!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Good work.


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

That is so nice. Glad she liked it.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's wonderful!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

That is wonderful. Do you sell them. You should you do wonderful work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That's brilliant!!! :sm24:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Love it. Very clever.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

mama879 said:


> That is wonderful. Do you sell them. You should you do wonderful work.


I'm interested, too! Price and other details.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Maureen - what a great idea! Love it! And I never get tired of seeing your tee-shirts✌????️


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

That is lovely! I have been interested in trying this technique. Really interested. Thank you and would appreciate instructions to start my own. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice....


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Great shirt


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Love it! such neat workmanship.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks great. You do such nice work on the t-shirts . I would be afraid it would run all over .


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Your T-shirt is just adorable.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What a great t-shirt! You are doing the most amazing things! Can't wait to see your next project.

Hazel


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Great saying on a cute tee shirt. Do you purchase plain white tee shirts and if so, where? I've seen some at Michaels. Thanks for showing us your work.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

LUVCRAFTS said:


> Great saying on a cute tee shirt. Do you purchase plain white tee shirts and if so, where? I've seen some at Michaels. Thanks for showing us your work.


they are done on 100% cotton color shirts,I bought them at Walmart..the bleach is what whitens them


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

These are so clever!!!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I've not heard of this before but I love the outcome. How did you learn to do this?


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the sentiment! You've got the technique mastered.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

brdlvr27 said:


> I've not heard of this before but I love the outcome. How did you learn to do this?


I originally saw it on the WHOot..


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful! I was a teacher (am a teacher, ha, ha) and love the thought of a peaceful world!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very clever.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

What a clever lass. Love these ideas, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Very nice and meaningful.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

maureenb said:


> Found this lovely saying which was so right for my next door neighbor,who is not only a retired teacher,but a strong advocate for peace..decided to put it in an ,"apple" shape ,needless to say,she loves it!


Perfect!!!!


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Great idea and gift.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Very nice. It looks great.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

That's brilliant, I love it!


----------

